
Power, secrecy and cypherpunks: how Jacob Appelbaum ripped Tor apart - jsingleton
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/jacob-appelbaum-tor-project-sexual-assault-allegations
======
smonff
Also check this comment on the <nettime> mailing list
[https://nettime.org/Lists-
Archives/nettime-l-1610/msg00021.h...](https://nettime.org/Lists-
Archives/nettime-l-1610/msg00021.html)

